# Crimson/Red Clover



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Honey bees have tongues too short to work most Red Clover, but can work Crimson Clover. Two different species. I've read that the honey bees can work Red Clover if it's been cut a couple of times, the blooms are smaller and the bees can reach the nectar. Bumble bees have longer tongues and an work white, Red and Crimson clover.


----------



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

In my experience honeybees work crimson clover, an annual species. Red clover is perennial and not typically worked by honeybees, but bumblebees like it. Red and crimson clover are different species, crimson is less invasive in my opinion.


----------

